# Goat pic Contest ! I edited the photos !!



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you have an adorable pic of a goat ????? I want to see it !!! It is a contest for cutest goat picture !! 
The winners will be chosen on Dec 1st !! So get your pics in now !! Adorable faces are needed !! 
You can be a winner in these 3 sections   : 

1. Cutest face , 
2. Best spot , (goat in a chair , wheelbarrow , etc.) 
3. crazy goat pic , ( goat jumping in the air , etc.)
I will edit , frame , or caption (or all) the winner's pic !! 

Well ... go!!! I want to see pics !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 28, 2011)

Since there seems to be no limit on picture submissions, here are a couple from me!

DH and BlackJack






Logan and BlackJack





BlackJack and Bob 4 weeks old (this was the first night they were with us!)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my !!  you got some cute boys and some cute goats !! Keep 'em coming !!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Nov 28, 2011)

ND wether Hank





Hank again





wether Hank and doe Elf


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

I just love all your goats .. this is going to be impossible !


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is my weirdo named Socrates


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Here is my weirdo named Socrates
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2952_crazysocrates1.jpg


Cute boy he looks like he'd fit in the "crazy" goat pic .. maybe the cutest face ??? This is going to be hard ..


----------



## RPC (Nov 28, 2011)

Sky as a baby




James I loved his 1/2 red 1/2 white ear.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

The contest ends Dec 1st at 6:00 !!!!! 
So get those pics in !!! Only a few more days !! More photos please !!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Come on folks I need more pics !!  It ends DEC 1ST !! AT 6:00 !! So hurry ! I need cute pics in the contest !!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

MORE MORE MORE PLEASE !!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, here ya go


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> Okay, here ya go
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4498_100_8438.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4498_100_8128.jpg


At first I thought .. " What is .. Is that cat .. its a goat and a cat.. ohh ."


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

I know!  He was about 5 lbs and the cutest little red boer I'd ever seen.  We were sitting in front of the fireplace and the cat climbed up too   The poor little kid didn't make it though, he had to be put down....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Ohh ..  That is one of the hardest things to go through .. So sorry !!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay Okay... Making her BYH debut is NUT!  She is my crazy-cool looking new 75% Lamancha, 25% Alpine doeling.  She is a really cool color.  Marked like a cou clair alpine, but chocolate with elf ears!


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 30, 2011)

Blackberry





Nacho and Pedro





Doodlebug






 Junebug and Johnny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peadoodle


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 30, 2011)

Manny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 April (Now owned by another BYH member, congrats Emily)







 Johnny and Junebug





The Divas


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 30, 2011)

Can they still be submitted tomorrow or have to be in before? I'd like to get a pic of my 2 month old. It's been cold and with her winter coat she literally looks like a pom-pom balanced on 4 toothpicks. It's pretty funny really.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Dec 1, 2011)

A few of our lovely girls and guys. 

A very tired Rose after a movie shoot.








Mini needs love!!!






My son Mason and his surprise, a new togg doeling named Wildflower.






MiniMe (2lb Lamancha buck) and my 19 year old Chihuahua (12lbs)






Fire sucking her pacifier...( I loved this little ND doeling)





Fire in her nighttime attair....





Fire sleeping with mommy.....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

It ends at 6:00 tonight so get those pics in !!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dixieland





Playtime





Just adorable





More Dixie





You want me to go where?





Who shut out the lights?






Baby pose





Swirly goat





Quads





Good momma





Freddy


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Can they still be submitted tomorrow or have to be in before? I'd like to get a pic of my 2 month old. It's been cold and with her winter coat she literally looks like a pom-pom balanced on 4 toothpicks. It's pretty funny really.


Yah it doesn't end till tonight at 6 !!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

2 MORE HOURS GET THOSE PICS IN !!!!!!  Of course I'm not excited .. Not at all ... I'M SO EXCITED !!!!!!! :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Well The winners are .. Drum roll please : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and piano : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. WAIT sleeping ?? O.k. horn guy could yah take his place ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Thats better .. NOW THE WNNERS ARE : 

Cutest face goes to : Jodief 100 with, the quads ( too many cute faces in one place !!) 
Best spot goes to : Marlowmanor with, Logan & Black Jack !! ( the best spot .. in a kid's arms ahhh ..) 
Crazy Goat pic goes to : Jodief 100 with, " who turned out the lights ?" 
I added a few more places !! 
Funny goat pic goes to : Ravens Haven , Rose after a movie shoot !! 
The what is that ?? But that is too funny and cute pic goes to : Mrs. Diesel E. with , her cat & goat pic !! 
and last but not least some one who mentioned a photo that I can't wait to see and deserves a special spot in the race is : That's*Satyrical !!

Well thanks ya'll for joining my contest and I wanted to tell you all .. I LOVE GOAT PICS !! 

Winners : Your photos will be edited tonight and posted on this page tonight as well !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Piano guy .. your to late . Go back to your bed !!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 1, 2011)

to all the winners. Looking forward to the edits!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Here they are !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please leave piano guy you are NOT needed . O.k. here they are !! 

















ETA :I know the last pick was not very different after editing but the photo says it all to me !!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 1, 2011)

I  my edit!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I  my edit! http://www.pic4ever.com/images/grouphug.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/3120.gif http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/word/thank-you-smiley.gif


Thanks ...  I'm blushing ...


----------



## Ravens Haven (Dec 1, 2011)

Aww thank you!!! We love Rose, she is our little movie star, look for her and her mother Mini, in "What to Expect When you are Expecting" due to open May 2012 with Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Lopez and many more wonderful actors/actresses!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Ravens Haven said:
			
		

> Aww thank you!!! We love Rose, she is our little movie star, look for her and her mother Mini, in "What to Expect When you are Expecting" due to open May 2012 with Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Lopez and many more wonderful actors/actresses!!!


A REAL MOVIE STAR !! WOW ...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

sorry I had company & was too late getting my fluffy pic in. Congrats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> sorry I had company & was too late getting my fluffy pic in. Congrats to all the winners!!!!


Well did you read ?? I still need to see your pic !!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

Hahahahaha sorry did not completely read, checked out pics & scanned writing  It did not come out as good as I would have liked anyway but here it is!!! She was not as puffy today as she was last night & would not be still. I think maybe because it wasn't as cold today?? I wanted one of her standing cuz the toothpicks/pom-pom combo is easier to spot but like I said would NOT stay still LOL. Here she is:


----------



## lilhill (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

congrats everyone, I also love goat pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 2, 2011)

congrats everyone!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

SHE IS SOOOO CUTE !! She looks like my betty boop !!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 2, 2011)

awww, thanks   Can you post a pic of your betty boop??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

here she is... she is not home yet but she'll be home maybe this week !!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 2, 2011)

Very cute & lots of spots!! Hope she gets home real soon!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Very cute & lots of spots!! Hope she gets home real soon!!


Hopefully this saturday or sunday


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you.  All of them are so adorable I don't know how you can choose just one!


----------

